

What's SUP?: FriendFeed's Modest RSS Proposal - brlewis
http://www.webmonkey.com/blog/What_s_SUP_:_FriendFeed_s_Modest_RSS_Proposal

======
briansmith
Keep in mind that this is only helpful for sites that publish large numbers of
feeds. For a site that has only one or two feeds (that is, the typical self-
hosted weblog or company site), SUP will hurt more than it helps.

Basically, it is just a feed where each entry links to an updated feed-- a
RSS-formatted sitemap (<http://sitemap.org>) where all the non-feed entries
are removed.

Sixapart has had a similar interface for a while:
<http://updates.sixapart.com/>

~~~
paul
Actually, SUP allows sites to point to a SUP feed hosted elsewhere, so small
sites can easily contribute to a shared SUP feed hosted elsewhere.

I'm going to write some to provide this shared SUP on top of AppJet as soon as
I get a chance.

It is correct however that SUP is primarily intended for sites that have
thousands of feeds, but there are more of those than you may realize.

~~~
briansmith
"hosted elsewhere."

Such as @ FriendFeed perhaps?

Thanks for pointing that out. I had assume that a business hosting its own
feeds would want to host its own SUP feed too, but maybe there are some
compelling reasons for not doing that.

